# Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?



## Jaschi (12. Aug. 2008)

Hallo zusammen....
Jetzt wo wir so ganz laaaaaaangsam in den Kalten Bereich des Jahres kommen, stellt sich mir eine Frage, wie geht es weiter mit der Pumpe und dem Filter.
Also ich habe ja schon gelesen das es hier zwei Lager gibt, die die den ganzen Winter laufen lassen und die die Ausschalten.
Mich würde aber interessieren was ihr mir für meine Anlage ratet.
Druckfilter von Gadena, der steht bis zum Deckel in der Erde in einem aus Styrodor! ca. 6 cm dick (das was man zum Isolieren der Kelleraussenwände nimmt) also mehr oder weniger gedämmt auch unten drunter liegt Dämmung.
Dadrüber ist er mit einem Holzkasten geschützt. Die Schläuche laufen durch den Teich in einem 70er HT! (wie heißt das Schwarze???) unter dem Substrat. Vom Druchfilter geht es in den Pflanzfiler,der Einlass liegt ca. 1-2 cm unter der Wasseoberfäche vom PF. Der Auslass liegt im Teich ca 20-25 cm unter Teichoberfläche. Somit müsste doch alles gut gedämmt sein um einen Winter durchzulaufen (erst recht hier in Hamburg)..... Der PF (Mörtelwanne) steht im Teich, somit sind die Wurzeln ja durch das Teichwasser auch schon etwas gedämmt. wenn durch etwas Frost doch mal die obserste Schicht vom Teich zufriert, bekomme ich immernoch Sauerstoff durch den PF und die U-Wasserpflanzen und durch die Schwimminsel ist der Gasaustausch auch geleistet.
Oder bringt das alles nichts und es ist besser irgendwann alles einzupacken und in Keller zu stellen???

Hoffe ich bekomme ein paar Tips was ich machen sollte / kann....

P.S. die Kabel für die Pumpe und auch fürs Wasserspiel Laufen ebenfalls durchs 70er Rohr....

LG Jaschi


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

wenn keine fische warum durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> wenn keine fische warum durchlaufen lassen?






> Besatz:
> 2 Schleierschwänze
> 2 Nasen


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Gerade bei Fischbesatz, kann ein durchlaufen fatal sein, da so der Teich ausgekühlt wird.

Wir erinnern uns, Annomalie des Wassers (eine der vielen). Geringstes Volumen bei 4°C. Ergo sind es auf dem Grund besagte 4°C, wenn der Teich oben zufriert.
Lässt man nun den Filer laufen, mischt der das Wasser durch und auch unten wird es kälter. Sinkt die Temperatur unter 0°C, sind die Fische Sushi.


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

hab jetzt 3mal gelesen... nix besatz gesehen


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

...na jetzt im profil.....


----------



## karsten. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

@Vampyr

zu pauschal  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6834/?q=erdw%E4rme

ein moderates pumpen bei tiefen Teichen kann die Filter sogar erwärmen

das muss Jeder für seine hardware und Kleinklima selber ermitteln

in dem Fall arbeitet der Klimawandel wieder für uns  


mfG


----------



## Jaschi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Sorry Tattoo_HH das ich es nicht noch dirket zugeschrieben habe... aber wie du jetzt auch mitbekommen hast, im Teich ist Fischbesatz.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hat sich meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet...
Ausser das ich evtl. gefahr laufe durch die Pumpe das Wasser abzukühlen...
Nur wo (ausser im PF) soll sich das Wasser bei einem gedämten Filter den abkühlen??

LG JAschi


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Hi Jaschi,
das Problem ist nicht die Abkühlung im Filter, sondern die Durchmischung des Teichwassers.
Bildet sich oben eine Eisschicht, wirkt diese isolierend und der Teich friert nicht so schnell durch.
Läuft der Filter, wird das an der Oberfläche abgekühlte Wasser mit dem anderen vermischt und kühlt den Teich aus. Er fängt dann zwar später an zu gefrieren, aber wenn er anfängt zu frieren, ist er innerhalb kürzester Zeit bis zum grund durchgefrohren. Incl. deiner Fische, die sonst am noch flüssigen Grund (besser im Wasser/Schlamm darüber) ihr Winterschläfchen halten würden.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bringt das alles nichts und es ist besser irgendwann alles einzupacken und in Keller zu stellen???



Ob es wirklich besser ist   muss wohl, wie Karsten. schon geschrieben hat, jeder für seinen Teich selbst herausfinden  .

Für die Filterung unseres Teiches haben wir zwei Oa*e Druckfilter in Betrieb. Und wir machen es "so", dass heisst, Ende November werden die Filter gesäubert und in den Keller geräumt, Anfang bis Mitte März, je nach Witterung, wieder aufgebaut. Da die Filter etwas höher liegen als der Teich, laufen so auch die Schläuche und Rohre leer und es gibt auch dort keine Gefahr des Einfrierens. Die beiden Pumpen überwintern übrigens am Boden des Teiches.


----------



## Jaschi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Danke Vampyr, das Leuchtet mir ein.
Aber was mache ich dann bitte mit dem Pflanzfilter wenn ich die Pumpe abstelle. Und wann sollte ich die Pumpe denn abstellen?
Bei ersten Frost ist mir zu einfach denn der Teich friert nicht beim ersten Frost zu und nach zwei Tagen war es das hier dann mit Frost. Also erst wenn sich eine kleine Eisschicht bildet? Muss ich denn bei der Isolierten Pumpe bzw. Filter den überhaupt abbauen????
Und müsste auch der Schlauch vom Wasserspiel raus (wasser kann sich doch ausdehnen).

LG Jaschi


----------



## tattoo_hh (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

wo in hamburg?
lurup (und andere randgebiete) und flughafen sind bis zu 3~5°kälter als der ganze rest..
hab bei mir 2 sprudelsteine und 2 eisfreihalter eingehängt. den halben teich mit styropor abgedeckt und nicht gefütter. teich vorher sauber gemacht, netz drüber und gut.
waren 2koi (13cm) 23goldies (8~9cm) und 8nasen (klein) in 4000liter....  hab spätestens jeden 2ten tag geschaut aber so richtig eis war nicht... vieleicht in einer ecke mal so 2~3mm, nix geschlossen...
bei deiner grösse rechtzeitig futter einstellen, filter bis kalt wird und dann abdecken, und beten.... oder in keller oder garabe überwintern....


----------



## Jaschi (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Carsten, ich komme aus Volksdorf... somit kann ich ja bei der Wettervorhersage 5 Grad zurechnen *ggg*
So wie du das beschrieben hast hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... ich dachte da aber eher an eine art Gewächshaus... einen Kasten der mit Folie belegt ist einfach drüber stellen, an 2 Stellen eine öffnung das ein Luftzirkulation stattfinden kann und hoffen das es durch die Sonne nicht zu kalt wird. Ansonsten war meine zweite Idee auch schon wenn es wirklich mal Kalt werden sollte einfach das Teichwasser in eine große Wanne geben und die Fische im Keller überwintern lassen und fürs nächste Jahr schauen wie der Teich sich verhält.
Mit Rechtzeitig Futter einstellen meinst du ab ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Und definierst du "bis es Kalt wird"???

Jaschi


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*



			
				Vampyr schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jaschi,
> das Problem ist nicht die Abkühlung im Filter, sondern die Durchmischung des Teichwassers.



Hallo , 

bei einem Teich dieser Größenordnung halte ich eine messbare Schichtenbildung 
für ziemlich ausgeschlossen, da durch Wind, Flossenschlag etc. das Wasser vermutlich sowieso durchmischt wird. 
Guten Gewissens würde ich selbst im gemässigten Hamburger Klima in so einem Teich keine Fische ohne Heizung überwintern lassen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vampyr (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Druckfilter & Pflanzfilter im Winter! Was tun?*

Hi wolf,

schande über mein Haupt .
Ich habe vergessen mir sein Profil vorzunehmen um zu gucken, was er für einen Teich hat. 
1m³ ist nicht viel und auch 90cm max. Wassertiefe könnten u.U. durchfrieren.

Christoph


----------

